# Help - Too many Dentastix !!



## grove57sunny (Mar 25, 2013)

Nightmare!! Ollie has managed to open his food cupboard (not sure how yet but it will be having a child lock on from now on )- steal a bag of Dentastix and consume what was left which I think was about 4. Other than running to his water bowl lots he seems to be himself but just wondered if anyone else had come across this and what too expect. I am sure things may well be a bit loose for a day or two and I guess it will be just keep an eye on him but any advice is welcome. Thanks !!


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh no! Poor Ollie... well he might surely have the ole doggie runs. Poor little devil. Never underestimate the ability of a doggie to get into a cupboard full of yummy things! ;-)

In general Dentastix seem to have benign ingredients: 
Rice Flour, - this isn't the greatest ingredient and can sometimes cause a real spike in blood sugar so Ollie might be a bit hyper today. I'd think about giving him an extra walk.
Wheat Starch, - same as above
Glycerin,-vegetable fat. This will probably be what gives Ollie the most trouble. Hope you have a carpet steamer handy  
Gelatin, Gum Arabic, - these are binders so if you're lucky they will counterbalance the glycerin!
Calcium Carbonate, Natural Poultry Flavor, Powdered Cellulose, Sodium Tripolyphosphate, Salt (Iodized), Potassium Chloride, Vitamins (Choline Chloride, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate [source of Vitamin C], Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, D-calcium Pantothenate, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin [Vitamin B2], Pyridoxine Hydrochloride [Vitamin B6], Dl-alpha Tocopherol Acetate [source of Vitamin E], Thiamine Mononitrate [Vitamin B1]), Potassium Sorbate (a Preservative), Smoke Flavor, Zinc Sulphate, Green Tea Extract, Turmeric, Iron Oxide, Copper Sulfate. 


And the rest is a bunch of vitamins and other garbage that should not hurt him. All in all Dentastix don't have very good ingredients and in my opinion they are over priced. I have heard some people swear that they have excellent tartar removal effects though so I've decided to try them. My Rusty (who needs them) turns his spoiled little nose up at them anyway! LOL

Anyway I'd keep an eye on Ollie and if you can get him to eat a couple of tablespoons of canned pumpkin I'd definitely give him some. That can really help stop doggie diarrhea! You can give him the pumpkin mixed up in some cooked chicken if you can't get him to lap it up. You can also give him a tablespoon of yogurt. That can help too, unless you know that Ollie normally has sensitivity to yogurt or cheese.


----------



## grove57sunny (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the info it is really helpful, he was certainly hyper dog last night but then again some nights he just is LOL !! 
We got up this morning and Ollie is fine, his usual self  been for his walk no upset tummy and all is normal  - I must admit I am beginning to wonder if he has stashed them somewhere - might have to turn the house upside down today. 
A bit back we seemed to be getting through tennis balls at an alarming rate until I found a secret stash of 6 behind our BBQ so it wouldnt be the first time
Well either that or Ollie has a stomach of steel LOL


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

You'll have to post a photo of his sparkly teeth after all those dentastix!!! 

Hope he is ok and that you manage to unearth his stash somewhere!!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Its unbelievable how clever they are when it comes to getting stuff they aren't supposed to have isn't it!? 

We bought some natural treats (chicken liver and aniseed,) that were vacuum sealed, and foolishly, I left them on the kitchen side. A while later I found the empty packet outside on the patio, chewed to bits.  I knew it wasn't the dogs, as they cant get onto the work surface (yet!) as they are too little, so guessed it was one of the cats who had been sniffing around when I had opened one of the other packets earlier. Sure enough, a short while later, I heard the cat vomiting under the trampoline in the garden, quickly followed by a strong smell of aniseed and saw the most humungous pile of sick I've ever seen!  Naughty cat, they cost me a fortune!!!!!


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm glad Ollie didn't get sick! Some dogs do have iron stomachs! My Rosie can eat just about anything and not get sick whereas my Rusty doesn't do well on many dog foods.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Glad all seems well with him, I dont think 4 would cause too much issues. Silly boy, they can get into anything.


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh bless that little devil, glad he's just fine and still bouncy.


----------

